# first trip cancelled: water heater



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

planned to leave on monday checked out the rig and WH no worky! Neither gas nor electric. I suppose it worked at the PDI cause I never would have left. The trailer is 3 weeks old! The only thing I did was change from 12 volt batts to two six in series, other than that the trailer sat in front of my house the whole time while I was out of town on buisness. Everything works except the WH so I'm sure the batts are right. I just don't know why neither LP or electric will work. Any ideas?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have you checked the circuit breakers? The first time I went to use the WH on electric, the breaker was open. Closed it and it has worked fine since.

As far as the gas, how many times have you tried to light it? Sometimes it takes a couple of attempts to purge all of the air out of the system.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim had the same thoughts as I did. Fuse/Circuit Breaker first. Once the propane is on light one of the burners in the main cabin to make sure the gas is flowing well. You may want to find the water heater as well and make sure the connections are firm. You may want to call the service department and ask them to walk you through a few internal checks to see if they can get you rolling. Good luck, please let us know what you find out.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear you couldn't get it working John.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Takes a few tries to light it in gas mode. I concur with the above advice. Mine didn't work in electric mode either. (Warranty fix)


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you check it out at the PDI? I didn't and when we got home and tried to get it to work it didn't. there was a vaulve at the WH itself that was either never turned on or was turned off after they checked it. Anyways it is something to check out.
Rob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just to keep the thread intact, here is the conclusion for John's WH:

Water Heater Resolution


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I took my new 28F RL-S out for the first time this weekend and had a similar experience. The HW heater would not produce any heat.
First, I checked to insure there was water in the tank by opening the relief valve.
I tried the electric and gas several times separately and at the same time.
I checked all connections at the heater and checked the circuit breaker.

Finally I dropped the 30amp power source and disconnected the batteries, then reconnected which corrected the problem. Both gas and electric sources work. Must be a sensor somewhere that had to get reset. Perhaps your inline 6 batteries at causing a problem.


----------

